# FFL Sig Request



## Tripod87 (Dec 30, 2007)

The Request:

Need a badass sig of Wanderlei, Rich, Koscheck, and Hansen
Honestly, I still can't get over how awesome Cochise's sig that he made me is (my current sig) and if at all possible, maybe have it similar to that, with Wand and Rich in the middle.

But of course, I'm open to anything that's badass


Pics:

I'm fine with anything. If someone's willing to make me a sig but doesn't want to find pics, PM me and I'll grab some.

Title: Hardcore Pwnography


Sub-Text: Tripod87


Colors: Brown/White/Black
or
Green/Yellow/Black

Some rep and creds whenever I get some haha...


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I gave it a quick go,











EDIT: Im gonna have to do some touch up the edges all gone to shit on the forum background.

EDIT2: This is a somewhat touched up version but I may try and do more if I can, not really happy with it.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I tried redoing the one in the style of your current sig and I did one of my own design as well,


----------



## Tripod87 (Dec 30, 2007)

Thanks man, I'm digging the first one. Don't have too many creds, just got all of them from the Pick 'em league haha, but I'm cool with giving you however much you want.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Its on the house man, Im rich after the ToeZup sig contest.


----------

